#ubuntu-ar 2011-05-31
<Bytes> Buenas noches
<Bytes> les hago una consulta, alguien tiene idea como puedo hacer para actualizar mi bdd mysql 3.23 a 5.1 sin tener problemas de datos?
<Bytes> es una base de datos relativamente chica, pesa 1 gb
 * mama21mama 0/
<sisa> hola, sabe alguien como integrar los daos de thunderbird de un home antiguo (copia integra) a uno nuevo
<mama21mama> daos eso?
<sisa> hola, sabe alguien como integrar los datos de thunderbird de un home antiguo (copia integra) a uno nuevo
<sisa> mama21mama, "t"
<mama21mama> solo copia y pega la carpeta de la home donde tienes thunderbird
<sisa_> mama21mama: ya lo hice pero nova...
<anarcoholico> sisa_ te fijaste si al copiar se copiaron las carpetas ocultas?
<anarcoholico> las carpetas ocultas las reconoces por que empiezan con un .
<anarcoholico> y para verlas apretas control + h
<beuno> no esta mas sisa  :)
<anarcoholico> ahhh
<anarcoholico> bueno,   tampoco le voy a poder mandar un mail..
<julian_> hola! tengo un modem 3g y cada vez que me quiero conectar me pide la contraseña de coneccion
<sisa> hola, alguien sabe como pasar thundebird del home antiguo (copiado integro) a un home nuevo...
<beuno> sisa, mas especificamente
<beuno> que version a que version?
<sisa> beuno, pues sencillo: copie todo mi home  e hice una nueva instalacion, quiero saber como recupero mi thundebird del antiguo home? He copiado y pegado en el nuevo home y naaa no va...
<beuno> sisa, misma version de thunderbird?
<sisa> mas bien pase de u-9.04 a u-10.1
<sisa> por lo que no seran versiones iguales...
 * beuno se fija que versiones vienen en cada uno
<julian_> hola! tengo un modem 3g y cada vez que me quiero conectar me pide la contraseña de coneccion
<beuno> sisa, pasaste de 9.04 a 10.10 directo?
<beuno> sin pasar por 10.04?
<beuno> julian_, la contrasenia 3G, o la de sistema>
<julian_> la 3g
<sisa> beuno, si, pero con una instalacion nueva, con formateo de disco....
<beuno> sisa, ah, entiendo
<beuno> _creo_ que 9.04 tenia TB 2
<beuno> y 10.10 tiene TB 3
<beuno> si, efectivamente
<beuno> por eso no anda
<sisa> lo que kiero es tener toda la configuracion que tenia en el anterior y todos los correos y contactos....  Con thunderbird portable tan solo tengo que copiar ciertas carpetas y todo esta igual pero en ubuntu no me vale... asi....
<beuno> si, porque thunderbird 3 cambio la estructura de carpetas
<sisa> uhmmm
<sisa> ademas nunca lo habia hecho asi en ubuntu... por que usaba Thunderbird portable y lo cargaba con wini aunque alguna veces no funcionaba del todo bien...
<beuno> sisa, tendrias que buscar como migrar de thunderbird a thunderbird 3
<sisa> ya tendre que googlear....
#ubuntu-ar 2011-06-01
<sisa> ayuda con thunderbird al ejecutar me sale esto:Thunderbird is already running, but is not responding. To open a new window, you must first close the existing Thunderbird process, or restart your system.
<granjero> hola canal
<anarcoholico> aló Granjero!
<granjero> hola anarcoholico
<granjero> como va?
<mama21mama> hola
<mama21mama> 800kg por semana sacada de fabrica. cera de colmenas busco comprador.
<anarcoholico> miel no tenes?
#ubuntu-ar 2011-06-02
<malev> hola chicos! estoy no puedo hacer que mysql inicie cada vez que reinicio el server. tengo puesto el archivo /etc/init.d/mysql y este tiene más permisos de ejecución que no se que, alguna idea dónde puedo bucar?
<Juest> malev: probaste en #ubuntu-es?
<malev> Juest, no me recomiendas ubuntu-ar?
<malev> jaja
<Juest> malev: proba instalando bum, y fijate,
<Juest> es un boot manager
<malev> Juest, es para un servidor. no tengo X
<Juest> uhhh
<Juest> entonces no se
<malev> jaja
<malev> no
<malev> np
<malev> gracias
<Juest> es mejor meterte X
<mama21mama> malev, /etc/rc.local pones el comando alli
<malev> mama21mama, ya lo solucione, el problema era ... no se, algo cno el mysql.conf
<mama21mama> joya
<malev> mama21mama, muchas gracias!
<mama21mama> xn
<aguitel> alguien compro alguna pc en compumunod?
<mama21mama>  yo no
<mama21mama> por?
<aguitel> queria saber la opinion de alguien sobre un modelo de pc
<aguitel> mama21mama, esta pc :http://www.compumundo.com.ar/web/10/COMPUTADORA-COMMODORE-SP-4816-SS/codigo/20283/
<mama21mama> a ver
<mama21mama> es cara
<aguitel> hay un 10 % de descuento con tarjeta de debito
<aguitel> mama21mama, que precio deberia ser
<mama21mama> hay que sumar los componentes por separado
<mama21mama> tal vez comprando suelto sea mas economico.
<aguitel> conoces algun lugar recomendable?
<mama21mama> placa de video fijate que tenga nvidia
<mama21mama> no conozco no
<mama21mama> soy de pcia
<aguitel> mama21mama, tiene:SAPPPHIRE HD5450-512MB-DDR3
<aguitel> integrada
<mama21mama> media rara esa
<aguitel> esta en la misma pagina
<mama21mama> a es una ati
<mama21mama> es buena
<aguitel> no es nvidia
<mama21mama> pero debe ser la marca asus que la hace mas cara, mas la marca commodore y la licencia de windows
<mama21mama> eso la encarece
<aguitel> comodore es marca de compumundo
<aguitel> y lo de windows hable y me dijeron que va si o si
<mama21mama> aguitel, mira http://computacion.mercadolibre.com.ar/sin-monitor/
<mama21mama> aguitel, si va si o si pero te tiene microsoft que devolver el dinero
<aguitel> jajaja
<aguitel> ya le hablo a bill
<mama21mama> no en serio mira http://www.gnu.org/home.es.html
<mama21mama> ¡Estudiantes! . Reclamen que les devuelvan el importe de las licencias Microsoft Windows que no usen.
<mama21mama> http://www.aful.org/communiques/univ-offers-me-windows
<mama21mama> alli con esa estrategia se te hace mas economica.
<mama21mama> pero veo que estas comprando marcas mas que nada pagas de mas marcas. como microsoft y commodore y asus.
<mama21mama> podes tener una mejor mas economica.
<mama21mama> aguitel, esta esta buena http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar/MLA-113298028-7007-pc-cpu-amd-phenom-ii-x4-810-4-gb-ddr3-hd-500-dvd-_JM
<mama21mama> la misma marca del mother asus
<mama21mama> 1 gb mas de ram
<mama21mama> video esta tiene nvidia
<mama21mama> y phenom ii una grosa pc
<mama21mama> mejor pc y $400 menos
<aguitel> mama21mama, parece buena
<aguitel> ya consegui el telefono de ese tipo ,manana lo llamo
<mama21mama> claro MOTHER QUE ES MARCA GIGABYTE
<aguitel> asus es muy bueno
<aguitel> mama21mama, el unico tema es si no te menten el perro en algun componente y como te dan lacrado el gabinete vos no podes mirar x dentro o perdes digamos la garantia
<aguitel> mama21mama, con compumundo tenes garantia
<mama21mama>  GIGABYTE es buena marca
<mama21mama> en todos lados te dan 1 año supongo
<aguitel> mama21mama, yo alguna vez compre en compumundo y tenes 5 dias para devolver el producto o porque no funciona o porque no te gusta ,despues se le reclama a un service tercerizado
#ubuntu-ar 2011-06-03
<Tukeke> ajajajjaaaj mira esto http://www.muylinux.com/2011/06/01/oracle-le-regala-openoffice-org-a-la-apache-foundation/
#ubuntu-ar 2011-06-04
<bbr> hola, como recupero el icono de sonido en el panel?
<mama21mama> boton derecho en el panel
<mama21mama> agergas el applet
<mama21mama> *agregas
<bbr> mama21mama: ya , pero eso ya lo hice, fue lo 1ro. pero no aparece...
<SergioMeneses> buenas \o/
<mama21mama> buenas
<Lobotomo> buenas
<SergioMeneses> mama21mama, Lobotomo \o
<Lobotomo> buenas SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> como va todo por argentina?
<mama21mama> mucho frio
<SergioMeneses> mama21mama, aqui esta haciendo es mucho calor :S
<mama21mama> 8,9 ºC (No se calcula) - 63 % humed. - viento: Calma - presión: 1014.2 hPa - visib: 12 km - Despejado (04-Junio-2011 18:00)
#ubuntu-ar 2011-06-05
 * Tukeke está escuchando: Jerry Rivera - Caribe Gardel - Melodía de Arrabal - (4:10/4:22)
 * Tukeke está escuchando: Jerry Rivera - Caribe Gardel - La Comparsita (Si Supieras) - (0:43/4:15)
<Tukeke> vayalo
<Tukeke> panitas
#ubuntu-ar 2012-05-28
<invitado_web> hola, les hago una pregunta,
<invitado_web> intente instalar ubuntu en un pc q tenia aca apartado, sin sinstema operativo pero funciona todo ok
<invitado_web> y me descargue ubuntu desde la pagina oficial m lo copie a un cd y lo instale.. el echo es que cuando hace el booteo inicia pero no muestra nada del escritorio
<invitado_web> ni la barra ni nada, solo el fondo
<invitado_web> y el cursor
<invitado_web> hola
#ubuntu-ar 2012-05-29
<invitado_web> Hola , buenas noches
<Kant> che, alguien va a ir a ubucon desde zona norte?
<granjero> hola gente
<granjero> alguien va a la ubucon?
#ubuntu-ar 2012-05-30
<hernanSO> HOLA
<hernanSO> hay alguien conectado ?
<hernanSO> necesito ayuda upgradie a ubuntu 12-04 cuando reinicie  me diece
<hernanSO> checking battery state...
<hernanSO> y no continua
<hernanSO> uso ubunto desde el 2009 y este es el unico problema  desde el 2009
<hernanSO> alguien me prodria ayudar por favor?
<hernanSO> algun link algo?
<debsan> hernanSO, tenés nvidia loco ?
<hernanSO> no
<hernanSO> gracias por contestar
<hernanSO> estoy saltando de alegria
<hernanSO> tengo un intel
<hernanSO> es un chipset intel
<debsan> ?
<hernanSO> es una notebook ahora te paso bien los datos
<debsan> mirá la verdad es que nunca escuché el problema pero hay bastante en internet, aunque no encuentro una solución acertada
<debsan> http://askubuntu.com/questions/53435/boot-hangs-after-checking-battery-state
<hernanSO> si, estaba pensado que tengo muchisimas cosas desde el 2009 como reinstalar o formatear
<debsan> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1860674
<hernanSO> y pense en esperar un tiempo q se a mas comun el 12.04 y alguien encuentre la solucion o aprender mas de la consola y lograr hacer un backup
<debsan> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1606130
<debsan> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1504531
<debsan> bueno que pasa si cuando se cuelga aretas alt +f5, no te sale una consola ? ya en la consola te logeas y le mandás startx
<hernanSO> lo probe
<hernanSO> pero me abre una pantalla azul
<debsan> startx te abre una pantalla azul ?
<hernanSO> en la consola me muestra q se abre el server x sin errores
<hernanSO> pero  solo muestra una pantalla azul
<hernanSO> y se ve el cursor
<hernanSO> pero si haces click derecho te muestra un meno que esta todo grisado bloqueado
<hernanSO> es lo unico q se puede hacer
<hernanSO> despues del primer link probe todo
<hernanSO> pero no funciono nada
<debsan> bueno igual la consola te salvaría
<hernanSO> si el tema es q no se casi nada de la consola
<hernanSO> probe conectar un usb
<hernanSO> perdon un pendriver
<hernanSO> por usb para hacer un cp o algo y  no lo monta
<debsan> con que comando probaste ?
<hernanSO> solo lo conecte
<debsan> ok
<debsan> hernanSO, bueno hay un comando para montar unidades
<hernanSO> si lo se
<hernanSO> no lo use por q pense q estaba automatico como cuando estas en la x
<debsan> esperá que no lo conozco
<hernanSO> de echo
<hernanSO> me mostro algo en  consolo como q lo queria montar pero fallaron varias cosas
<hernanSO> me dice esto sdb asking for cache data failed
<hernanSO> sdb assuming drive cache: write through
<debsan> en consola sería algo así.   sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/USB
<hernanSO> repite esas dos lineas 2 veces
<hernanSO> a ver
<debsan> pero hernanSO eso en que momento ?
<hernanSO> cuando conecto el usb
<hernanSO> mem dice q vfat es el tipo de fs incorrecto
<hernanSO> vfat es para FAT32?
<hernanSO> por q es un disco externo de 300GB y tiene NTFS para poder guardar archivos de mas d 4G
<hernanSO> voy a buscar algo para ntfs
<debsan> claro
<debsan> perdón asumi un pendrive
<hernanSO> no por favor tampoco aclare q era un disco es mas dije q era un pendriver
<hernanSO> probe el comando q me pasaste con ntfs
<hernanSO> pero me monto  una particion q tenia hace mucho con win
<hernanSO> me di cuenta por la estructura de archivos
<debsan> sudo fdisk -l
<debsan> para saber que discos tenés conectados, o sea cual montar
<hernanSO> ok a ver
<hernanSO> dev sdb
<debsan> sdb y un número ?
<debsan> bueno en fin el que diga ahí
<hernanSO> solo  sdb
<hernanSO> estaba creando una carpeta mas para montar el disco usb
<debsan> mkdir carpeta
<hernanSO> si ahora esta montando el disco usb pero se esta demorando
<hernanSO> me da error me dice q tienen q ser un dev sdaX no un sdb
<hernanSO> lo probe con sdb1 y lo monto
<hernanSO> ahora me queda hacer el cp recursivbo no creo q eso sea dificil
<hernanSO> debsan ya puedo copiar mucha s gracias por la ayuda
<hernanSO> voy a entrar a este chat seguido apra  poder ayudar alaguien mas y devolver el favor
<debsan> hernanSO, de nada un gusto servir para algo.
<debsan> hernanSO, dale ! también está #ubuntu-es con más tráfico
<hernanSO> bien entrare a ubuntu -es
 * gepatino is away: out for lunch
 * gepatino is back (gone 00:51:54)
#ubuntu-ar 2012-05-31
<user21> Buenas noches...
<user21> Saludos! Cuidense mucho, Ubuntu-AR.
<invitado_web> Hola gente, tengo una consulta
<invitado_web> alguien me podria dar una mano?
<invitado_web> holaa?
<invitado_web> Buenas tardes, necesito ayuda con ubuntu
<debsan> invitado_web, preguntá, si alguien sabe te responderá
<invitado_web> Buenisimo, soy novato e instale ubuntu por primera vez en una particion de mi disco
<invitado_web> en C: tengo win 7 y en U: ubuntu
<invitado_web> el problema es que reinicio para iniciar ubuntu y no me aparece ningun menu para elegir el SO
<debsan> invitado_web, que instalaste ?
<debsan> invitado_web, y cómo ?
<invitado_web> Gente realmente necesito que alguien me brinde un poco de su tiempo
<invitado_web> Tengo problemas al iniciar ubuntu, no me aparece ningun menu paara elegir el SO
<invitado_web> inicia directamente win 7
#ubuntu-ar 2012-06-01
<invitado_web> hola?
<invitado_web> tengo un problema con el broadcom...
#ubuntu-ar 2012-06-02
<invitado_web> hola
<Kant> al que le interese, subí las fotos de hoy a mi archivo de RAWs http://aknt.baby.com.ar/
<pelu> buenas tardes
<pelu> hay alguien despierto
#ubuntu-ar 2012-06-03
<aldoklein> buen dia a todos soy aldo de paraguay
<aldoklein> espero y pueda alguien ayudarme no puedo logearme en mi ubuntu 12.04
<aldoklein> una vez que introduzco mi contraseña
#ubuntu-ar 2013-05-28
<GridCube> hola comostas
<GridCube> jajajaja
<GridCube> ni sabia que existia este canal
#ubuntu-ar 2013-05-30
<nahuel_> hola comunidad
<nahuel_> alguien puede ayudarme con una consulta ?
<nahuel_> ??????
<invitado_web> hola hay alguien ?
#ubuntu-ar 2013-05-31
<akuma_> alguien me puede ayudar a resolver una duda sobre la instalacion de ubuntu ???
<ploxs> Hola!!! Nesecito una ayudita estoy intendo lanzar Doom 1 y 2 pero me genera error :S. Busque y lei que tocaba instalar una cantidad de cosas y no quiero. Sera que alguno consoce una solucion mas sencilla?  El error es " error while loading shared libraries: libSDL-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
#ubuntu-ar 2013-06-01
<SYNAKE> hola
#ubuntu-ar 2014-05-26
<Rox09> hola buenas noches
<Cesar01> Buenos días
#ubuntu-ar 2014-05-28
<ratman> nas
<bizancio> Holaaa
<bizancio> Che tengo un problema medio típico: caras azules en los videos, con VLC o cualquier reproductor con archivos .avi.
<bizancio> Pero no estoy seguro de cómo se soluciona.. probé un par de cosas en Internet y no me sirvieron.
#ubuntu-ar 2014-06-01
<roger_35> hola
<roger_35> puto el que lee
#ubuntu-ar 2016-05-31
<fox9hound> hola amigos
#ubuntu-ar 2018-05-28
<granjero> buenas
